
Cosmos – The universe of algorithm and data structures - maxpert
https://github.com/OpenGenus/cosmos
======
decebalus1
I don't want to sound like an old grump but I fail to see the value in this.
It seems that everyone and their mother nowadays starts to write some code to
prepare for coding interviews and it starts growing into an 'algorithm
library' which ends up being a dump of implementations with little to no value
to someone trying to learn something. Despite the large number of
contributors, this is exactly what it smells like.

Can we just contribute to Wikipedia and Rosetta Code? Seriously, whenever I
want to research something in this domain, Wikipedia + Rosetta Code proved
extremely valuable. This is just an implementation in multiple languages, with
no README, no context, no why's, no discussion, no sources, no complexity
analysis, nothing.

What is the advantage of this? Offline? Can we just work on making years and
years of experience of better content available offline? Is there a licensing
issue that I'm not seeing?

~~~
johnsonjo
Wikipedia is magnificent for actually learning the algorithms, but I think
collections like these fill a gap in that they show implementations in actual
programming languages that just work without trying to write code from pseudo
code. If you’re familiar with any of these languages and understand the theory
backing the algorithm you can instantly see how these algorithms can be done
in that target language.

I feel this is especially useful for me with the computational geometry part.
I took a completely theoretical computational geometry class this last
semester. We learned and made algorithms in pure pseudo code, and some
operations we were never even given pseudo code for, because they were
‘trivial’, for example the algorithm for line intersections (my teacher at
least told me it took some linear algebra, but I never took linear algebra.)
Having just the code can be helpful for someone that already has most the
theoretical backing, but needs the practical code to go along with it. I think
this kind of practical code along with getting theory from a more theoretical
book or Wikipedia entry is a powerful way you could learn the algorithms.

~~~
gepoch
Have you looked at Rosetta code before? I think OP has a pretty good point
bringing it up..

[http://rosettacode.org/](http://rosettacode.org/)

~~~
johnsonjo
I've come across it before, but haven't really used it. It looks like the
examples are pretty good. I however dislike how it is organized as it
organizes by first letter of a title (that seemingly has no pattern for first
words making finding a particular entry harder) and doesn't have different
categories or tags to categorize the different types of tasks. Organizing by
type of task would have been a nice feature for browsing the code I much
rather enjoy the layout of the linked github as it's much easier to study a
particular topic.

------
javajosh
Checked two at random and they were empty:

[https://github.com/OpenGenus/cosmos/tree/master/code/cellula...](https://github.com/OpenGenus/cosmos/tree/master/code/cellular_automaton/src/von_neumann_cellular_automata)
[https://github.com/OpenGenus/cosmos/tree/master/code/randomi...](https://github.com/OpenGenus/cosmos/tree/master/code/randomized_algorithms/src/random_node_linkedlist)

Smells like a scam, or somethin'.

------
sixstringtheory
This is awesome, and I hope I can find some time to contribute. Lots of low
hanging fruit because I didn’t see any Swift stuff for some things I know.

If you want a Swift version of this (to which I have gotten to contribute!),
see [https://github.com/raywenderlich/swift-algorithm-
club/](https://github.com/raywenderlich/swift-algorithm-club/)

------
ggsklan
This is the best thing I have found so far on GitHub.

I will find some time to contribute to it for sure and become a member of this
movement. Yay!

The organization behind it OpenGenus Foundation seems to be epic. It looks
like they started some time back but they are huge.

They, even, have a discussion forum:
[https://discourse.opengenus.org/](https://discourse.opengenus.org/) and
several other interesting projects. Cool.

------
ilovealgor
This is epic. I wish to be a part of the OpenGenus Community.

I see this is, also, supported by GitHub, DigitalOcean and Discourse.

